
The Hoverboard Life - DennisP
http://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?storyId=457404184
======
DennisP
It takes a little while to get to the interesting part of this article, but
the hook is that nobody really knows who invented the hoverboard.
Manufacturers in China are sharing ideas with each other over beers and just
building stuff without worrying about patents, and it all moves so fast that
the patent system can't keep up anyway.

